# First AU post about a submarine yacht?



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2014)

Migaloo submersible yacht

http://www.motioncodeblue.com/project/migaloo-private-submersible-yacht/


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2014)

A good companion vessel to TPS!  After all, I'm based in RI - "The Ocean State"! :giggle:


----------



## railiner (Sep 18, 2014)

What an imagination its creator must have..... 

All it needs now is a Polaris-like ICBM capsule, that can take you home in minutes, to a parachute landing, from anywhere in the world....


----------

